# Shower idea



## zaye rodriguez (Dec 6, 2017)

Beaches that have showers! Yes! my bf thought about that one. Im probably late wuth this info, but we're noobs so...


----------



## Satanic Botanic (Dec 6, 2017)

If you're already at the beach, might as well just hop on in the ocean with your soap. Much better shower idea imo.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Dec 6, 2017)

^^ good suggestions from everyone.

My additional $0.02:

If you feel like being a Wal-Martian, they got a cheap 'solar shower' for $5 if I remember correctly.. I'm sure other camping places would have it too.
It's a 5 gallon water bladder with black backing and a ball valve. Go to the hardware store and get a little longer hose, strap it to your vehicle's roof rack boom you got yer self a somewhat respectable 'camp' shower.

Also great for carrying additional potable water.

Rolls up fairly compact and has a hook so you can fix it to a tree or some other object. Makes it suitable for even those traveling on foot.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 10, 2018)

City pools. Also burnt spruce bows, the smoke is actually cleansing. Burn em, get nekkid, rub and scrub in the smoke. It helps.


----------

